# Tip of the day



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey i was wondering if maybe we could have a Tip of the Day sticky here like there is on DHC because there is tons of stuff i think all of us can learn.

Heres a tip

If your trekking in rugged country to prevent things from getting in your barrel cover the end of it with black electrical tape. When you shoot you dont have to worry because it will shoot right off. :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd rather not put anything on the end of my gun, don't want a banana split barrel.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ranger_Compact said:


> I'd rather not put anything on the end of my gun, don't want a banana split barrel.


No worries about that. They took a Carcano on Myth Busters and pounded an extracted bullet into the end of the barrel. Shot the thing, and it just barely bulged out the end of the barrel. They did the same with a shotgun, but used a metal rod, it split the barrel about 2 inches back, and tossed the vent rib up quite a bit, but the shooter would have been fine. It seems that with modern arms it is very hard to attain a catastrophic barrel explosion.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> but the shooter would have been fine


The shooter?! The shooter would be fine huh?! :sniper:

Hell! It's my Winchester 1300 that I'm concerned about!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

electrical tape is a great idea to keep snow, rain, mud out of your barrel. Small balloon works too. The pressure from the gas discharge of the shell will bust the tape before the bullet will even get there.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Before i started shooting sabots in my muzzleloaders i used to put electrical tape over the muzzle to keep my powder dry. I never busted a barrel, the bullet will go right on through. But now that I shoot sabots I don't need to because the plastic seals off the barrel.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Give me a roll of tape, I go cRaZy! I've loved tape since I was like two.

I'm know that I would go nuts with it, block up the end, and ruin my gun.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I use tape, not so much on my shotguns, but on my rifles all the time. One strip over the end and one around the circumference. A great thing when it might be necessary to crawl to get closer to your game. Never a worry about an obstructed barrel. Ranger, if you think tape is too much, a condom will serve the same purpose. The GI's in Afghanistan and Iraq use a lot of 'em for the ends of their gun barrels. Don't go there you guys!
8) Burl


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

No, because if they were using "a lot of 'em for the ends of their gun barrels", you probably wouldn't see as many pregnant soldiers (women of course) being sent home from Iraq! Just a thought...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

:eyeroll:

Not the condom thing again!

:eyeroll:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

What side of the bed did you wake up on R_C????


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> No, because if they were using "a lot of 'em for the ends of their gun barrels", you probably wouldn't see as many pregnant soldiers (women of course) being sent home from Iraq! Just a thought...


 Is this a story I missed? What are you talking about?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

If you read Burl's comment you would get it.
And what side of the bed did I wake up on?!
I was making a comment back about his joke.
It has happened you know, more than once.
I am not crabby, I just think that was funny.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 26, 2006)

tip of the day:

Never smoke in your sleeping bag
The ashes on the flooor, could be your own !


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The reality of it is a condom does keep sand and snow/ice out a barrel and has been used at least since WWII

Tape also works--same basic priniple.

What is scarry to me is this comment;

"Give me a roll of tape, I go cRaZy! I've loved tape since I was like two. " by RC. How would any of the perspective BFs react to that comment by her? I think the perspective BFs had better like to be taped up... :gag:

:rollin: :laugh:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Why is there no hell in a handbasket smiley?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Renfrew is love...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok, I have to tell you a true an funny story. I was hiking about three miles back into the mountains along Papoose Creek in Montana. It was about a 1500 ft climb. I had a water balloon (a little stronger than the average balloon) over the barrel of my 300 mag. I was very tired and sat down on a stump to rest. A guide with pack train came along and stopped. He stared and stared at me and I wondered what the heck is wrong with this guy. He said what you after? I said elk. He said I don't know what your planning to do with them there elk feller, but here in Montana we shoot them.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

mythbusters is quality.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Plainsman, that is funny !!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: good one plainsman :lol:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Home-made Tent Pegs
For tent pegs that can be driven into hard or frozen ground without bending or breaking, use discarded engine intake/exhaust valves. High-quality steel valves can be salvaged (usually for free) from automotive machine shops. Their broad, flat tops and 6-inch stems are perfectly shaped to peg a tent.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

A tip that is all to obvious.

Be EXTREMELY certian that there is a choke tube installed in your shotgun before you pull the trigger, lead shot and exposed threads DO NOT mix.
Ask me how I found this out!  :eyeroll: :fiddle:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks to all of you that posted tips but guys can we not hijack THIS thread? Please!?


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Tip. Don't post if you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

+ 1

:beer:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

:withstupid: LMAO


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

8)


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Don't eat the yellow snow... :lol:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

buckseye said:


> Don't eat the yellow snow... :lol:


Darn you!! You stole my tip of the day


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Scoonafish said:


> Tip. Don't post if you have no idea what you are talking about.


Bwahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaaaaa :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Admin can you just delete my thread because this wasnt the intention i had for it.

Thanks.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ahhhh cmon, this thread was just starting to get interesting!!!!

"save a tree, eat a beaver"


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

keep the sun to your back


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

buckseye said:


> Don't eat the yellow snow... :lol:


:huh:Why not :huh: :toofunny: :toofunny:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

don't paly leap frog with a unicorn


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

You gotta love all the mature adults on this websight.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hey, I didn't claim to be one :withstupid:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> You gotta love all the mature adults on this websight.


You frustrated right now gooseboy? Now you get a little pinch of the frustration that everybody goes through when you are around, making up info, trying to replace actual experience.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea i guess so.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

gooseboy said:


> You gotta love all the mature adults on this websight.


You gotta love all the annoying middle schoolers who act like they know what they're talking about.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Or the stuttering ******** who badmouth respectably people like admins.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> You frustrated right now gooseboy? Now you get a little pinch of the frustration that everybody goes through when you are around, making up info, trying to replace actual experience.


 :withstupid:

But then again we are probably being to hard on gooseboy. Not that I am sympathising with him mind you, but maybe we should back off and give him a chance to learn from his mistakes. (Or maybe not :rollin: )


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

yeah gooseboy how many times you ever seen me or heard me for that matter? hmmm...none...0...nada


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Don't be a dummy,.... :lol:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow, it has been a busy couple of days around here. Can't we all just get along? Gooseboy, you probably need to take some time out.

[siteimg]3709[/siteimg]


----------

